# Taking t3, but doesn't work!



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post here.
My english is not very good so sorry if the translate is confused.

I have been taking t4 during 4 years, but I was always with symptoms: tired, fat...

On my lab test I have my TSH under 2, but my t3 is all time on the minimum levels, and sometimes under the minimum.

My doctor, as usual, said always was ok and that my fatigue was psychological.

So under my responsability I start, for the first time in my life, to take t3 (Tiromel), BUT DOESN'T WORK. I don't feel absolutely ANYTHING, neither good nor bad.

What may be happening?? The effect of the t3, should be immediate?

Thanks for answering.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What dose Tirosel are you taking?

What dose T-4 are you taking?

DO you have any lab tests with ranges?


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm taking 100 mcgs of EUTIROX (t4) and 25 mcgs of TIROMEL (t3).

My last lab test was:
TSH 1,80
FREE T3 4,15 (references between 4-8 pmol/L)

thanks.:hugs:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

A few questions: What is Tiromel? Is this an actual prescription T3 drug provided by your doctor and obtained through a pharmacy? And which country are you located in? (Hopefully we have some members there.) How long have you been taking the T4, and also, the T3 medication?

If Tiromel is the same potency as drugs such as Cytomel (also T3), then you can multiply the amount by 4 to get a rough total equivalency to what a T4 dose would be. So in this case, you are taking 100 mcg of Eutirox (T4) + 25 mcg of Tiromel (T3, so 25 mcg x 4 factor) = approximately 200 mcg equivalent to a T4-only dose. That is actually a pretty substantial dose of medication.

AndI don't know what labs you have access to via your doc, but I would run: TSH, Free T3, Free T4, Thryoglobulin Antibody, TPO Antibody, and Reverse T3.

When taking a T3 medication, it is very short-acting. Its half-life is measured in hours and days. Unlike T4 medication, whose half-life is measured in weeks. It's hard to say exactly why you didn't feel any changes from taking the T3.

My big concern is whether or not Tiromel is a legitimate medication. If it was obtained from someplace online, or as a supplement, you may have something in your hand that is worthless, with no potency, at best. The fact that you took a rather large dose of it (25 mcg) and didn't notice any changes is worrisome.


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Bigfoot,
thanks a lot for answering!!

I took Tiromel from a friend, a good friend. This is tiromel:
http://www.worldantiagingstore.com/...iromel-liothyronine-sodium-25-mcg-100-tablets

I asked her about Liothyronine sodium and she gave me Tiromel.

I have been taking this amount (100 mcg of t4 + 25 mcg of t3) for 3 weeks.

Even the life of t3 is too short (I knew it), I had to feel something soon or later, but I don't feel anything.

Anybody here takes Tiromel? only Cytomel?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a feeling you are not taking real t3 medication and that's why you aren't noticing a difference.

BTW -- when you DO take a t3 med, it's really important to get those free t3 numbers run. I know you doctor is being uncooperative....just a reminder.


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

So I conclude that t3 medicine ALWAYS WORKS? No matter if I have the t3reverse high? (I don't know how I have the t3 reverse, so I was wondering if perhaps I convert my t3 medicine in t3 reverse).

Even if the levels of iron are low? (my iron is less than 40) Even if the levels of D vitamina are low? No matter how up or down the vitamins or minerals are?

If doesn't matter that, then I think I'm not taking real t3.

But the box was totally close, seemed reliable, comes from a turkish laboratory with it prospectus... it seemed everything ok. I can't believe it isn't real t3. Oh my god!!!

then I can't do anything, cause in my country there's no t3.:sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What country are you in?


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

I live in Spain. Why?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well, sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but you need to get prescription drugs via a prescription. I would imagine that means a trip to the doctor's office in Spain. I don't know who this "good friend" is that recommended Tiromel, but the fact that it is available online should be the first clue.


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, finally I have comprobe that Tiromel is t3 real. 
A friend of mine that is hipothyroid has taken 2 pills of mine, and he has get the effect. 
So the problem is my body, not the pills.

I need to know:
1.-The effect of the t3, is inmediately or need a few days?
2.-It needs the t3 a good level of iron, vitamins etc, or is not strictly neccessary?

THANKS A LOT.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GIGIANNE said:


> Hello Bigfoot,
> thanks a lot for answering!!
> 
> I took Tiromel from a friend, a good friend. This is tiromel:
> ...


The product you are taking OTC won't do the trick. You may be wise to talk to your doctor about all of this.

One must be careful with things like that.


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

Now I know what's the problem: in EEUU it doesn't know the brand TIROMEL. But in Europe it's known.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GIGIANNE said:


> So I conclude that t3 medicine ALWAYS WORKS? No matter if I have the t3reverse high? (I don't know how I have the t3 reverse, so I was wondering if perhaps I convert my t3 medicine in t3 reverse).
> 
> Even if the levels of iron are low? (my iron is less than 40) Even if the levels of D vitamina are low? No matter how up or down the vitamins or minerals are?
> 
> ...


The real T3 is spelled: Triiodothyronine

Can you please say what country you live in? If not, that's okay. Just thought some of us could do some research for T3 on your behalf.


----------



## GIGIANNE (Jun 2, 2013)

I have said in the other post that I live in SPAIN.


----------

